# Fifa 11+Lag In Win7



## soumo27 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I used to run Fifa 11 smoothly on my pc in xp, with a resolution of 1366*768, high antialiasing and high rendering, and with the option of ati micro shuttering ticked.
I used to get a very good frame rate too and completed quite a few seasons over there.
Recently, last week, I upgraded to Win 7 Ultimate 32 Bit. and I used the same save game files that i used in xp. All I get here is a laggy game, and it runs very slowly.
I am not having any problems with other games though like burnout, arkham asylum or assassins creed 1 and 2. In fact, I can run them here with better efficiency.
What can be the problem with Fifa?

Configs:-
AMD Phenom X2 550 Black Edition 3.2 Ghz
2 GB RAM
Ati Radeon HD 4350 1 GB


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 25, 2011)

Increase you RAM. Win7 requires much more RAM than XP. See readme file of your game to find out the recommended RAM.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Try downloading and installing patches if they are available. Your config should run the game fine.


----------



## soumo27 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...

Yeah I think too that I am in short of RAM, cause I applied all the necessary patches and Updates...
But still it persists....
lol, i can run battlefield 2 easily but not fifa..strange!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Try this software- link-

Game Booster 2.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

@thetechfreek

Thanks for that link. It really helped me solve the lagging problem/
I played continuos 5/6 games without a single lag... 

Thanks!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

> @thetechfreek
> 
> Thanks for that link. It really helped me solve the lagging problem/
> I played continuos 5/6 games without a single lag...
> ...





No Problem!!! Happy to help


----------



## soumo27 (May 30, 2011)

Yea hopefully it will solve the issue as it did in my case. And don't forget to install all latest patches and drivers for your Graphics Card.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

meetdennis said:
			
		

> I will now try the Game Booster (was
> doing some research on the web
> about it) and hopefully it will resolve
> the problem.


 If you have a lot of unnecessary procceses that it will help you big time.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 30, 2011)

Try running the game in "Administrator Mode"... it helped in case of ACB...


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> Yes Soumo, that's the first thing I did after installing Win7.
> But isn't it strange that only Fifa lags whereas other older and newer games run properly...?
> Heck, even Rise Of Nations ran properly..


What can you say some games are well optimized some are not. 


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> Actually, I disable all the eye-candy effects of Win 7 and then play the games. I also activate the classic theme. But it didn't help.
> 
> I guess Game Booster will do the trick. fingers crossed!!


If you don't have a lot of unnecessary processes running and already tried switching to classic then its unlikely that it would help but still hey whats wrong in trying right.


----------

